# Here we go... AGAIN.



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Well it seems now that Sheed, Bonzi, McInnis, and Qyntel are gone, Jason Quick and the bozo's at 1080 The Fan are looking for new targets for their smear campaigns. Last night on my way home from work (~6:00) the bozo's launched into their pregame show, and their first guest was Quick. Quick's most salient comment of the segment was that Bassy seemed to be turning into "just another big-headed punk". He continued on to say that it's easy to see why, since he hangs out with #23 and #50 (Darius and Zach). Then the bozos chimed in with, "well, it's been great knowin' ya, kid... chuckle, chuckle...". Oh, and Quick also spent some time laying into Darius and how the Blazers have moving him near the top of their off-season priority list.

Listening to the whole thing almost made me physically ill. It just came off like the grand kick-off for Phase 2 of the Portland Media Witch-Hunt.

Who's next KFXX and Quick? Travis? Richie? Viktor? I can't WAIT to hear the dirt you guys dig up on them!

:clap: 

:curse: 

PBF


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Viktor is a KGB spy :reporter:


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I guess that's just how they generate interest. Most of their opinions are loads of crap anyway so I don't put much stock into what they have to say. Maybe the franchise wouldn't look so bad in the national spotlight if our own media would let up a bit on the quick insults and bad press.

The problem stems from within.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Sounds like they did not give any evidence to support their contention that Bassy is a big-headed punk. No actions? No flipping off fans? No spitting? No cursing his coach at a game? 
No, he just hangs with the wrong crowd who happen to be his teammates.
PBF, you know, there are times when the only thing I can stand to listen to on the radio is classical music. All the composers are safely dead so it does not matter if Beethoven was one of the biggest SOB's in world history (which in fact he was). 
Hey, I can imagine those guys saying people should not listen to the Ninth Symphony since Beethoven was notoriously egotistical and ill-mannered.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

crandc said:


> Hey, I can imagine those guys saying people should not listen to the Ninth Symphony since Beethoven was notoriously egotistical and ill-mannered.


Excellent point, C, and in many ways it states how I approach being a fan better than I can express it myself. 

The thing is, I try to enjoy the "art" before the artist is dead.

I just take in opinions of what people are like off the court and (in almost every case) I simply tune it out and try to focus on what happens (and happened, and MIGHT happen) on the floor.

Ed O.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

well, it's not just jason doing it.

here's crapzanos "blog"



> Sebastian Telfair?
> 
> You did it in Coney Island, but my goodness, I hope you've chosen to align yourself with the right people on this team in Portland. There's nothing more frightening than the thought of the franchise's future tooling around with the wrong crowd.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Quick, name the two Blazers you most would not want Telfair hanging out with . . .

If you said Miles and Randolph, you're probably in agreement with about 80% of Blazers fans.

Let's not kid ourselves. Most 19-year-olds are very impressionable, and I think it's unfortunate (if true) that Telfair has chosen those two guys to hang out with. I'd much rather see him spending time with Przybilla, Ratliff, DA, Rahim, Frahm, Khrypa, or Outlaw.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Talkhard said:


> Quick, name the two Blazers you most would not want Telfair hanging out with . . .


quick, name the two Blazers who are being made into scapegoats by the media, and have had many things they've down totally blown out of porportion because the media is on a holier than thou crusade . . .


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Well, there is no doubt that Telfair has a bit of an ego. You can see it when he plays. You can see it in his swagger.

This isn't always a bad thing, although it DOES rub me the wrong way.

But, I have to say - you all with your media - you call what they do a witch hunt, yet you all do the same things here ... and you do the same thing with the reporters. If you don't like what they say - it's because they are bad guys looking to ruin the franchise. Come on. Get over it.

If you sit down and select any three current Blazers you would NOT want Telfair hanging around with, for fear of corruption ... it would probably be:
(1) Woods
(2) Randolph
(3) Miles

In that order.

Play.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Hap said:


> quick, name the two Blazers who are being made into scapegoats by the media, and have had many things they've down totally blown out of porportion because the media is on a holier than thou crusade . . .


Whatever. I'm pretty sure they are embellishing a bit - but I'm sure they aren't intent on trying to smear the Blazers.

There is NOTHING good to say about the Blazers currently. They've blown smoke up everyone's kiester about the guys last year -- and now you all are reaping the rewards.

Couldn't it just so happen that the Blazers really are THAT awful?

Play.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Playmaker0017 said:


> Well, there is no doubt that Telfair has a bit of an ego. You can see it when he plays. You can see it in his swagger.
> 
> This isn't always a bad thing, although it DOES rub me the wrong way.
> 
> ...


I dont think that people are doubting that. It's that they're already planting a seed of doubt in Telfair. Why would Zach and Miles have anymore influence on him than the people in his neighborhood, who he *grew up around*??

If he's not already a pot smoking *** clown, and a "big headed punk"...chances are he won't be.

Not only that, it's different when we, fans, do it...and they, professional writers, do it. No one cares if we're sloppy. 

If the media here started to pull things out of their asses in regards to Shareef, wouldn't you kind of think it was a little fishy?


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> If you sit down and select any three current Blazers you would NOT want Telfair hanging around with, for fear of corruption ... it would probably be:
> (1) Woods
> (2) Randolph
> (3) Miles
> ...


Woods is not a current Blazer, he's a Heat.

However, we agree on the other two--Imagine that!


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> If he's not already a pot smoking *** clown, and a "big headed punk"...chances are he won't be.


Lord, I hope you're right. But I tremble to think of him hanging out with Randolph and Miles. Remember, he's got a lot more money now than he had back in Coney Island, and money leads to all kinds of temptation.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Talkhard said:


> Lord, I hope you're right. But I tremble to think of him hanging out with Randolph and Miles. Remember, he's got a lot more money now than he had back in Coney Island, and money leads to all kinds of temptation.


true, but there's something to be said about planting a seed..both with him, and with the fans.

All Quick is doing is planting a seed of doubt among fans, so when he (and the rest of the media) tries to tear him down, it'll be easier.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> quick, name the two Blazers who are being made into scapegoats by the media,


Okay, there was that bar shooting out in Indiana that Joel Przybilla was involved in. He lied to the police about it twice, and then his brother was arrested in Atlanta with a gun and is now serving a jail sentence. And remember how Przybilla picked up Ruben Patterson and threw him down on the court? Oh, wait a minute--that was Zach Randolph!

Then there was that racist and profanity-laced attack against Coach Cheeks by Shareef Abdur-Rahim. And of course Rahim was caught with some shady characters in St. Louis, and was forced to do a spread-eagle on the ground by the cops. Oh, wait a minute--that was Darius Miles!

You're right. Randolph and Miles haven't done anything to deserve the media attention. Their record is just as clean as Joel Przybilla's and Shareef Abdur-Rahim's . . .


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Hap said:


> I dont think that people are doubting that. It's that they're already planting a seed of doubt in Telfair. Why would Zach and Miles have anymore influence on him than the people in his neighborhood, who he *grew up around*??


I read the quote from Quick - he said that he was able to steer clear of the crud in his home town and he hopes he can do the same here.

I don't see this as a very out-of-sorts thing to say.



> If the media here started to pull things out of their asses in regards to Shareef, wouldn't you kind of think it was a little fishy?


Well, the thing is that Reef never puts himself in the situation for that to arise. 

Play.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> All Quick is doing is planting a seed of doubt among fans, so when he (and the rest of the media) tries to tear him down, it'll be easier.


Maybe . . .

Or maybe Quick has spent more time with the team than you or me, and has seen some troubling new behavior from Telfair. Maybe Quick is secretly cheering for Telfair to succeed, and hopes that by bringing this situation to light now it will help ward off trouble down the road.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> Well, the thing is that Reef never puts himself in the situation for that to arise.
> 
> Play


So true! It's a fairly obvious point that a lot of posters on this board manage to miss.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Hap said:


> If the media here started to pull things out of their asses in regards to Shareef, wouldn't you kind of think it was a little fishy?



That's just it. The media doesn't pull out things about Reef. The reason is because Shareef doesn't do stupid things like hang around thugs or getting in trouble with the community. I think this only lends some credence to what the media does report.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Talkhard said:


> Okay, there was that bar shooting out in Indiana that Joel Przybilla was involved in. He lied to the police about it twice, and then his brother was arrested in Atlanta with a gun and is now serving a jail sentence. And remember how Przybilla picked up Ruben Patterson and threw him down on the court? Oh, wait a minute--that was Zach Randolph!


Did I say that they made things he DID do bigger than they were??

No. I said they made things that weren't a big deal into a big deal. Like the check bouncing or the inaccurate credit card situation.



> Then there was that racist and profanity-laced attack against Coach Cheeks by Shareef Abdur-Rahim. And of course Rahim was caught with some shady characters in St. Louis, and was forced to do a spread-eagle on the ground by the cops. Oh, wait a minute--that was Darius Miles!


1. If you honestly don't think that happens on a regular basis, you are in denial.

2: he wasn't "caught with some shady characters" in St. Louis. He was picking up his cousin to go to a graduation. He happened to arrive at the wrong place, and the wrong time. He didn't know those guys, nor did he have anything to do with what was happening. Way to misrepresent what happened (just like quick and crapzano do).



> You're right. Randolph and Miles haven't done anything to deserve the media attention. Their record is just as clean as Joel Przybilla's and Shareef Abdur-Rahim's . . .


there's a difference in having a 'clean record' and having the media nitpick and make up stuff about you. And unless you're just being difficult, you know thats what most of us complain about.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

tlong said:


> That's just it. The media doesn't pull out things about Reef. The reason is because Shareef doesn't do stupid things like hang around thugs or getting in trouble with the community. I think this only lends some credence to what the media does report.


I forgot the times when Telfair gets in trouble in the community, and hangs out with thugs.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Hap said:


> I forgot the times when Telfair gets in trouble in the community, and hangs out with thugs.


And the media hasn't reported that he has either, right? The only thing you've seen is that Quick is concerned that Telfair is hanging out with Zach and Darius. Apparently that is a fact.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

tlong said:


> And the media hasn't reported that he has either, right? The only thing you've seen is that Quick is concerned that Telfair is hanging out with Zach and Darius. Apparently that is a fact.



didn't quick (according to PBF) imply that Sebastian is already becoming a "big headed punk"?

and _again_ no one is disputing the things they DID do. It's the reporting of things they _didn't_ do that annoys most of us. Report that Zach's around a crime? Good.

Report that a check bounced and make it out to be such a bad thing? Stupid.

Report that Darius (who had nothing to do with the "bust") happened to be in the area where there was a drug bust...well, somewhat ok.

Make it out like his credit card was maxxed, and he forced a team employee to fix it? stupid and pointless.

quit trying to act like we're saying don't report anything.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Personally, I would be more concerned if Telfair was hanging with Damon, DA, and NVE. They are the ones who will teach him how to wreck his career.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Talkhard said:


> Maybe . . .
> 
> Or maybe Quick has spent more time with the team than you or me, and has seen some troubling new behavior from Telfair. Maybe Quick is secretly cheering for Telfair to succeed, and hopes that by bringing this situation to light now it will help ward off trouble down the road.


Or maybe Quick is doing the 'chic' thing for Portland media to do and trash the Blazers.....Why not, the nerds on The Fan do it?.....Honestly i listen to them everyday (pretty much because its the only local show) and they NEVER say anything good about the Blazers and for Quick to come in their and go against the grain and the way the show is being ran wouldnt go to well....So why not just trash him to fit in with the other dorks on The Fan.

What he was saying about Telfair seems pretty rhetoric to me....I rarely see Telfair hanging out with those guys.....Randolph usually comes to the games with his little posse and Darius usually arrives through the loading dock stoned and his babies momma braiding his hair or messing around with it....

Besides how often is Quick really around Telfair outside of during games or at the practice facility...So does he really know who Telfair "hangs with"?......

I'm sick of our media.....With the exception of Ron Pivo, Joe Becker and the guys on the 5th quarter...I think that Portlands media is horrible and shouldnt even report on the Blazers....


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

cpt.napalm said:


> Viktor is a KGB spy :reporter:


Dude you got it Victor + Monia will be known as "the KGB" in Ptown!


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

> Well, there is no doubt that Telfair has a bit of an ego. You can see it when he plays. You can see it in his swagger.


Well, some degree of ego is pretty much a necessity. I mean, Jordan had a terrific one. It's a problem when it gets, shall we say, Kobe-esque, when a guy (or lady) thinks he (she) can do everything and needs no one else. So saying he's getting some ego or some 'tude is not necessarily a bad thing. But if they are calling him an egotistical punk, that's a whole different can of worms.
To set the record straight, the "questionable characters" who were with Darius Miles in East St. Louis were members of his own family and they were en route to a high school graduation, a really suspect activity, no doubt. They were stopped in what looked to be clearly a case of racial profiling. Yes, it was a nasty neighborhood but it happens to be where his family is from. It would really be an "egotistical punk" who refused to go to family events because they're from a rough neighborhood and he's now rich.


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

There jsut haters always gotta complian about something if theres nothing there make it up


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

Please - why is Telfair hanging out with Darius Miles and Zach Randolph? 

Because they're his age, also have "superstar" expectations, and don't have kids. 

Telfair isn't going to hang out with the "family men" who are several years older than he is - Theo Ratliff, Shareef Abdur-Rahim, Derek Anderson. 

And he's probably got a bit of a rocky relationship with Damon and Nick Van Exel since they all know that the older point guards are leaving, so that Telfair can be the team's future. 

Not to play the race card, but do you really think the big goofy kid from University of Minnesota, Joel Przybilla, or Richie Frahm, who's barely on the team, or new-to-this-country Viktor Khryapa are going to be his posse? 

Who's left? Ruben Patterson? Again, several years older than Telfair, and considering his uneven feelings about the Blazers lately, I'm not sure he'd be a great influence.

Travis Outlaw? Doesn't he live with his Mom? Regardless, Outlaw's from a backwoods in the south... not exactly the bling-bling crowd that Telfair is accustomed to. Though if Telfair hangs with Outlaw sometimes, I'd respect him for it. 

Considering Randolph, Miles, and Telfair look to be the future of the Blazers, I'm not surprised they gravitated toward each other, and I'm glad they get along. I hope they can stay out of trouble, but considering Telfair hasn't gotten into any scrapes before meeting up with the other two, here's hoping he can have a stabilizing influence on his teammates.


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

The problem I have with 1080 is they have insinuated that DMiles has been stoned and have implied he has a MaryJane problem. The problem is they haven't given any specific examples of why they think that which bothers me a lot. Quick has insinuated that Zach and Miles may he the top targets with NVE to be traded in the offseason, but again is not very specific on why he thinks that. 
IMO, I don't agree that the media is all evil like many on this board have made them out to be, but I also don't believe they are not doing a good job. If Nash has made comments that sound like they want to move Miles and Zach, say it. If Miles comes out of the practice facility and he reeks with the smell of weed, say it. I don't have problems with negative stories as long as there are specific examples. Even if you have to protect a source, say someone in the front office has stated Miles and Zach are priorities to be moved this summer. Fans can speculate who then. The FAN has become so bad to listen to, I can't stand it. Soon it will be all NASCAR radio. God help us all.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

hasoos said:


> Dude you got it Victor + Monia will be known as "the KGB" in Ptown!



KGB = Killer Green Bud. Are they hangin out with Damon?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> They were stopped in what looked to be clearly a case of racial profiling.


Not sure that it can be considered racial profiling since they were black in a black neighborhood in East St. Louis.......I have been to E. St. Louis a couple different times and it is definitely one of the worst cities I have been to......

Does seem like a hotbed for talent though....


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> The problem I have with 1080 is they have insinuated that DMiles has been stoned and have implied he has a MaryJane problem.


I have seen Darius on a couple of different occasions arrive at the games a couple of times with glossy eyes and seem very out of it......

I'm not saying that he is smoking weed, but from seeing people who smoke weed pretty often, he shows a lot of the signs of being zooted......


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

I think I can dispell this... I wasn't sure about Bassy at first. He's hard to get close to. I don't blame him. It's hard for these guys to trust just about anyone that is associated with the media. But he's certainly never been disrespectful. 

On Easter I was in a Fred Meyers with my mother buying some things for dinner that night. I was over looking at the bagels when I hear "Hey, what's up man?!?" 

I look up and here comes Bassy over to shake my hand. We talked for a couple minutes, and then I told him I had to get back to my holiday shopping. I tell this story because I thought it was very cool of him. He didn't have to come over. He certainly didn't have to be as friendly as he was. 

I don't know if this makes a difference, but I thought I'd just share this with you guys. Take it for what you will....


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

NateBishop3 said:


> I think I can dispell this... I wasn't sure about Bassy at first. He's hard to get close to. I don't blame him. It's hard for these guys to trust just about anyone that is associated with the media. But he's certainly never been disrespectful.
> 
> On Easter I was in a Fred Meyers with my mother buying some things for dinner that night. I was over looking at the bagels when I hear "Hey, what's up man?!?"
> 
> ...



I wish I was friends with Bassy  

Honestly, great story though. Just another reason why he'll be the face of our franchise for years and years to come.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Target said:


> KGB = Killer Green Bud. Are they hangin out with Damon?


Hell no, they are probably hanging out with me! :eek8:


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

NateBishop3 said:


> I think I can dispell this... I wasn't sure about Bassy at first. He's hard to get close to. I don't blame him. It's hard for these guys to trust just about anyone that is associated with the media. But he's certainly never been disrespectful.
> 
> On Easter I was in a Fred Meyers with my mother buying some things for dinner that night. I was over looking at the bagels when I hear "Hey, what's up man?!?"
> 
> ...


That is cool man. Maybe Quick just hasn't figured out that Bassy just doesn't like him.......Welcome to the club bassy!


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

MAS RipCity said:


> Honestly, great story though. Just another reason why he'll be the face of our franchise for years and years to come.



Man. you really are a creature of the moment, eh?

Last year - Miles was the future all-star and face of the franchise.
Then it was Randolph ... or maybe it was the other way around.

Now it is Bassy...

How many perennial all-star, face-of-the-franchise players can one team have?

Play.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

15 

wonder what viktor does hhhmmmm that is an interesting question


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Vik hangs out with his wife.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Wow. Um... seems many of you missed my point. The point was (and is) that with the Oregonian and KFXX guys, there's ALWAYS someone on the roster who needs to be kicked to the curb or ridden out of town on a rail. And if there aren't any _legitimate_ candidates stepping up to the call (by doing stupid **** off the court), they go out of their way to pick one (or more).

More pointedly, when is it going to end? Shouldn't the local media be ecstatic about the team now that Kemp, Bonzi, Sheed, McInnis, and Qyntel have been jettisoned???

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

NateBishop3 said:


> Vik hangs out with his wife.


I would too.

:groucho:

PBF


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

At 19 . . . how much time can Bassy really be spending with the older players, at least from a night life point of view? It's not like a fake ID would do him any good. Who cares if he goes to lunch, or goes shopping with these so called "questionable characters"--so long as he isn't out at Exotica's at 1:00 A.M.? Maybe I'm being Naive, but at least until he's 21, he really can't be embelishing in the night life scene.


----------



## goglik (Mar 14, 2005)

Russians would never do what americans do in America, sometimes they hang out yes, but personal life they are so different culture wise. Kryapa would not go to a stip club at 1:00am for sure.
Him and his wife are new to america, they need time to figure things out.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

goglik said:


> Russians would never do what americans do in America, sometimes they hang out yes, but personal life they are so different culture wise. Kryapa would not go to a stip club at 1:00am for sure.
> Him and his wife are new to america, they need time to figure things out.



I must be Russian, because I wouldn't go to a strip club at 1am either. Well, I wouldnt' go anyways.


----------



## goglik (Mar 14, 2005)

Certainly not in yours and others situations. It is specific to the blazers, because they kinda suppose to hang out together and stuff.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

ProudBFan said:


> Wow. Um... seems many of you missed my point. The point was (and is) that with the Oregonian and KFXX guys, there's ALWAYS someone on the roster who needs to be kicked to the curb or ridden out of town on a rail. And if there aren't any _legitimate_ candidates stepping up to the call (by doing stupid **** off the court), they go out of their way to pick one (or more).
> 
> More pointedly, when is it going to end? Shouldn't the local media be ecstatic about the team now that Kemp, Bonzi, Sheed, McInnis, and Qyntel have been jettisoned???
> 
> PBF


When is it going to end? Never. These idiots have no clue how to cover sports. Stirring up controversy is all they *can* do.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Playmaker0017 said:


> Man. you really are a creature of the moment, eh?
> 
> Last year - Miles was the future all-star and face of the franchise.
> Then it was Randolph ... or maybe it was the other way around.
> ...


OHMYGAWD!!!

Somebody said something nice about a player other than Reef! Get the tar and feathers!


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Hap said:


> I must be Russian, because I wouldn't go to a strip club at 1am either. Well, I wouldnt' go anyways.


Don't you mean *can't* go? Something about large bouncers with small senses of humor?

I tried to tell you Hap........you are supposed to put *money* in the G-String, not strips of paper with your phone number! :raised_ey


----------

